# The V



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys everywhere mobbing holes with 4+ people at a time. I managed 7 fish in 3 hours, and one massive sucker. both of the spots I caught fish from had groups of people coming off of them. Water had ok flow but was getting pretty clear for my preference.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Hole mobbin season.. anyways where are the sucker pics my friend ?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Hope you kept the first fish coated in mud.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

zimmerj said:


> Hope you kept the first fish coated in mud.


WHY?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I kept the mud trout, She kept rolling around. Thought it was a funny pic. I will cure the eggs and use them next fall. Won’t be able to make it out much more for this season.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

FishFray, the sucker was snagged on one of its fins I thought I was going to snap my rod hauling it in


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my that fish had mud on it you better tell me you cleaned it off nicely ! Why do people gotta throw their stupid hating comments. Does he need your permission for what he does with the fish. If you have ever read any of his post I'm pretty sure he cares about the steelhead fishery


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Way to go sniper, nice fish!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The mud trout was promptly dispatched. rest of the fish were kept moist and released as quick as possible


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Oh my that fish had mud on it you better tell me you cleaned it off nicely ! Why do people gotta throw their stupid hating comments. Does he need your permission for what he does with the fish. If you have ever read any of his post I'm pretty sure he cares about the steelhead fishery


Dude, no one was b*tching about a mud covered fish...lol...not sure what you're getting at...your comment makes absolutely no sense at all...funny thing is...I didn't even see the fish at first...it looked like a fish imprint in the mud...took me 3 times of looking at it to see the fish...lol...really tripped me out...my eyes were playing tricks on me...now I see the fish plain as day...


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

You're right he didnt say hope you kept the first fish coated in mud


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol love the fish....and the fact that you were able to get some fish on such high pressure and low clear conditions....mud trout....lmao ....hater...hope he catches a trouser trout...and keeps it


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol love the fish....and the fact that you were able to get some fish on such high pressure and low clear conditions....mud trout....lmao ....hater...hope he catches a trouser trout...and keeps it


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice fish Sniper. I'm just here for the comments lol.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

have had plenty of mud trout myself hahaha hoping to get out today after the rain !!!!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Went out Friday, Sunday and Wednesday. Friday was great. Sunday water was really coming down and only had 2 takes, landed one and lost one due to a bad knot. Wednesday not a single hit between me or my buddy.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wednesday early morning old friend of mine who showed me the ropes of drift fishing said he pulled about 10 out of the V. Said he used gulp minnows and eggs.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Went Monday,Tuesday, and Wednesday for a few hours each morning. 5 on Monday and Tuesday only one Wednesday. White jigs and maggots. One F/O and one smallmouth. Hard to keep fish,gear,waders, and your truck out of mud at the V.


----------

